# Rem .300 Short Action Ultra Mag ammo??



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know where some of it can be purchased? I looked in the new Cabela's shooting catalog and there was none to be found....I know, I know I should probably trade it in for a more ammo friendly caliber but the rifle was a gift and after taking two deer with it last year I won't get rid of it, it shoots to sweet!!! Thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a good question. I would call around to all the gun shops in town first. I am sure one of them could order it in for you. You may have to buy a whole case of 200rds though.

You can also try

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/
http://www.wideners.com/

Chuck Norris doesn't bowl strikes, he just knocks down one pin and the other nine faint.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

sounds like a good time to start reloading. that's what I do for mine


----------

